# Size Difference Between Neumann KH 80 and iLoud MTM (posted pictures)



## PaulieDC (Mar 11, 2021)

In the last month or so when shopping for KH 80s, I couldn't locate any shots of them next to the bigger iLoud MTMs (not the popular smaller iLouds). So I went for it and purchased the KH 80s, and now that I have both them and iLoud MTMs here (until I sell the iLoud MTMs), I figured I'd pop a few images up, for the THREE people that might be interested, lol. Last shot is pulled back so you can see size vs a Kensington Trackball and a FaderPort 8.

Front:





Sides:





Pulled back:





Shameless promotion: If you're in the market for the MTMs, here's a seriously pristine pair.


----------

